
Craig Wright's signature is worthless - apsec112
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/4hflr3/craig_wrights_signature_is_worthless/
======
dang
Discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11609611](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11609611)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11610342](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11610342).

------
IkmoIkmo
The big question mark for me isn't Wright, it's Gavin.

Wright has presented a bunch of bs, no definite proof, and has seemingly not
wanted to sign recent or new messages with his PGP key. For all intents and
purposes, he's got zero credibility.

Then Gavin comes along. A person who worked with Satoshi the longest,
communicated with him the most, led the project in practice for years, is a
computer scientist and well balanced guy overal. He's not perfect but he's got
a lot of credibility in the community and for good reason. And he spoke
personally with Wright, and is completely convinced, both by the things he
heard on a personal level, as well as proofs, neither of which he disclosed.

To me that's just bizarre. It's like Trump saying he'd be a great president
and Obama meeting with him and saying he's the real deal, it'd just wouldn't
happen.

Gavin apparently knows stuff we don't, and apparently it's proof, and
apparently at the same time Wright chose not to go with that but to show a
lesser proof which turned out to be bs. What in the world is going on?

edit: possible explanation, although I find it unlikely: Gavin was hacked.
It's not my concern, but the core devs removed his commit access as a
precaution which I think is sensible, so they're concerned Gavin was hacked.

The reason I don't this it's likely Gavin was hacked is because there was no
play here. i.e. we didn't see Wright e.g. say 'I'm Satoshi, and I'm going to
sell all my coins', thereby causing panic that hundreds of millions of
bitcoins flood the market and crash the price, allowing someone (him/hacker)
to buy cheap coins, get uncovered, and sell when the price reaches normality
again. They'd easily make millions. But that didn't happen. And it should have
by now, because within 24 hours (or realistically, an hour) a hacked Gavin
would phone up other core devs and spread the message he was hacked, wasting
the window of opportunity of the scam. So the fact we're not seeing a play
here means there was no reason to hack him (or squander a hack), unless it was
all set up as a big joke which doesn't look sensible either.

~~~
nadaviv
Bitcoin Core developers appear to believe that Gavin's computer may have been
compromised:

[https://twitter.com/petertoddbtc/status/727078284345917441](https://twitter.com/petertoddbtc/status/727078284345917441)

> FYI, @gavinandresen's commit access just got removed - Core team members are
> concerned that he may have been hacked.
> [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11609707](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11609707)

~~~
curiousgal
This hilarious! So someone has successfully hacked Bitcoin core's lead dev
with the agenda of "appointing" Wright as Satoshi?

Most often than not, if the story is too convulated then the simple
alternative offers the truth. Gavin is on it. I wasn't sure of it but since
they played "His computer was hacked" card instead of "Sorry I messed up" then
yeah there is something fishy here.

~~~
nadaviv
Gavin is not, and has not been for many years, Bitcoin Core's lead developer.
In fact, he hasn't even been a Bitcoin Core contributor for quite a long time
now.

------
IgorPartola
What is the value of uncovering who Satoshi is? Or rather what is the value of
being considered Satoshi?

My pet theories: If Wright is Satoshi and wants to hide the fact, a good way
to do that is to come off as a fraud

If Wright is not Satoshi but knows who Satoshi is, and wants to protect him,
why not just keep quiet? Was someone actually getting close to uncovering the
identity and Wright is just trying to muddle the waters?

If Wright is not Satoshi and is actually trying to get people to believe that
he is, what would he gain by it?

~~~
CPLX
> What is the value of uncovering who Satoshi is?

Learning the identity of someone with hundreds of millions of dollars worth of
Bitcoin seems like the obvious one.

~~~
IgorPartola
OK, but what about the opposite: what is the value of pretending to be rich
when you are not? I mean, sure you can probably get a free pizza slice here
and there, but what can you actually do?

~~~
Jacqued
Check out this classic movie:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0046072/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0046072/)

~~~
auggierose
Love this movie :-)

------
bitmapbrother
Correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't Craig Wright initiating a Bitcoin
transaction from Satoshi's wallet to a retailer, of a reporter's choosing, be
all the proof you would need to validate his claims? If he has access to
Satoshi's wallet then that's all the proof he needs.

------
known
Give him a piece of Bitcoin source code and ask him debug

